# any kind of shrimp disease,sickness just post here.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

if you know some shrimp sickness,disease or virus just post here. and also if you have some experience try to post the preventive and curative methods. so that shrimp fans will know what todo and how to avoid shrimp death in the future. better if you have links with pictures. thank you for the kind.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've heard of horsehair worms, but I don't really know much about them except that they could be found in ghost shrimp. I'm not sure about any other shrimp though.

Then there's the more commonly known ones, like copper-poisoning and calcium deficiency.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

yup horse hair worms


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

CO2, watch plants in the corners of your aquariums. Shrimp will stay in them sometimes and the CO2 will build up in these areas and the shrimp will slowly die.


----------

